# Avatar The Last Airbender



## Toxxy (Dec 10, 2008)

*Discuss.*​


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

You know I'm an Avatard (and everyone else should by now, too, srsly). :3


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 10, 2008)

And if they don't admit it, then they're lying whores.

*Re-watches the second season*


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

*contemplates rewatching series finale*  Stop tempting me.

There's no way we're the only ones around here.  >_>  *shakes stick at*  Get out of the closet, you dorks.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 10, 2008)

DO IIIIIIIT *_Teeeempt_* I still haven't erased the original recording of the finale from my TV. Just in case.

We might as proclaim ourselves kings of this thread. They're not coming out anytime soon. *Disapproving look at Avartard closet*


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

Buahahaha.  I totally got the book 3 box set the day it hit stores.  It took me an hour and a half to find a store that actually had it on sale already for an affordable price, but it was worth itttttttt.  *snugs box sets*  e_e

*sits on Avatard throne*  Oh well, there are worse things to be kings of.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 10, 2008)

Torrent. /Shame

*Holds the Avatard sceptre, made of Mouth Foam and win* Certainly.


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Dec 10, 2008)

i watch it when its on. but they ahve only showen the first two seasons and i cant find it on dvd.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> You know I'm an Avatard (and everyone else should by now, too, srsly). :3



XD  I love that scene.  I am a big fan of *Avatar: The Last Airbender*.  I have the whole freakin' series!  Best fight was the one with Aang and The Fire Lord.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 10, 2008)

I liked it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> You know I'm an Avatard (and everyone else should by now, too, srsly). :3





Nylak said:


> *contemplates rewatching series finale*  Stop tempting me.
> 
> There's no way we're the only ones around here.  >_>  *shakes stick at*  Get out of the closet, you dorks.





Nylak said:


> Buahahaha.  I totally got the book 3 box set the day it hit stores.  It took me an hour and a half to find a store that actually had it on sale already for an affordable price, but it was worth itttttttt.  *snugs box sets*  e_e
> 
> *sits on Avatard throne*  Oh well, there are worse things to be kings of.


Bloody hell, you got her started. @_@;


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Bloody hell, you got her started. @_@;


 
AND NOW YOU CAN NEVER MAKE ME STOP.  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

*runs around frothing at the mouth like foamingmouthguy*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

Nylak said:


> AND NOW YOU CAN NEVER MAKE ME STOP.  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> *runs around frothing at the mouth like foamingmouthguy*


I'll call the hospital now. -.-;


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll call the hospital now. -.-;



Nah, just have Katara use her water-bending.  :3


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Dec 10, 2008)

It was a great show. Then second and third seasons began to fail so they pushed them WAI ahead of schedule. This caused a too fast paced series. Other than that, I loved it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Nah, just have Katara use her water-bending.  :3


Yeah yeah... talk to the tv and it will answer.


Dark Crusader Fox said:


> It was a great show. Then second and third seasons began to fail so they pushed them WAI ahead of schedule. This caused a too fast paced series. Other than that, I loved it.


I liked the series a lot too. And they left an opening for more.


----------



## Sernion (Dec 11, 2008)

Used to watch it whenever its on TV. But ever since I stopped watching TV I never got the chance to see it. It was a good show.


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 11, 2008)

I feel avatar was the only thing that nickelodeon has made of any real merit, they put some real hard thought into it. 
it was obviously anime inspired, when i first saw appa i thought maybe i had cought a miyazaki movie i had never heard of because he reminds me so much of his style (namely catbus) and that may have helped it as well.

the show was a sucess with me for many reasons
- a new twist on the whole elemental powers thing by applying each element to a cultural background and location
- character quirks that add interest to each person 
- unique animals (and harping on how the plain old bear was "strange")
- a good combo of comedy and angst (has a lot of happy plot bits but some harsh ones too)
- quality animation 
- some actual thought put into the story line 

sadly i know for sure i missed out on the last of the series, i am not sure how much i missed of the last season. i know zuko's hair had grown in...the last fews ep i *think* i saw was the one where they get through the serpants pass with the pregnate woman, and the one where zuko befriends farm kid who's older brother is in the war (the farm had all kinds of pig crosses) but in the end revealed he was from the fire nation and the kid hated him.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 11, 2008)

Animation & art direction=good
Voice acting=VERY good. Avatar is a prime example of what Japanese dubs should sound like (even if it is an american-made show)
Story=only seen glimpses of the show so it's a blank.
It looks like a good show, but I'm not too into it.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 11, 2008)

......

HOLY SHIT, OTHER PEOPLE!


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 11, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> ......
> 
> HOLY SHIT, OTHER PEOPLE!



Blows your mind, doesn't it?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> I feel avatar was the only thing that nickelodeon has made of any real merit, they put some real hard thought into it.
> it was obviously anime inspired, when i first saw appa i thought maybe i had cought a miyazaki movie i had never heard of because he reminds me so much of his style (namely *catbus*) and that may have helped it as well.
> 
> the show was a sucess with me for many reasons
> ...


Are you giving me subliminal messages?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 11, 2008)

Avatar is probably one of the best shows I have ever seen in my entire life.

I respect the interesting idea, the drama, the fact that the bending is based and drawn from real fighting styles, and the story. Just all if it was blended together to make a show that is, probably, one of Nickelodeon's best shows.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Avatar is probably one of the best shows I have ever seen in my entire life.
> 
> I respect the interesting idea, the drama, the fact that the bending is based and drawn from real fighting styles, and the story. Just all if it was blended together to make a show that is, probably, one of Nickelodeon's best shows.


The best? Im not going that far. 

The story was good, the fighting styles used in bending was awesome, and the art was cool. I would have preferred a slightly more serious story, seeing that it included genocide, world domination, and chimeras.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> The best? Im not going that far.
> 
> The story was good, the fighting styles used in bending was awesome, and the art was cool. I would have preferred a slightly more serious story, seeing that it included genocide, world domination, and chimeras.


 
I didn't say "the best". I said, "one of the best".


----------



## nachoboy (Dec 11, 2008)

i loved that show. i never really watched it, though, because i'm awful at watching television and have to really dedicate myself to watching a show, especially if the show has a long plot that continues through episodes so most episodes are completely reliant on what happened in previous one.

i really liked all the weird animals, they were awesome. plus, i loved the complex mythology of it.

also, i'm super pumped that m. night shyamalan is planning on making a live-action movie of it. i think my brother said they already picked out some of the cast.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Dec 12, 2008)

"Avatar" was such a good show that sometimes I couldn't believe it was on Nickelodeon lol. The kind of character development that was in that show was such a rarity for an animated series.

There was obviously a lot of Miyazaki influence in it, from the important role nature played in the story, to all of the strong female characters (virtually no woman in "Avatar" would ever need a man to fight for her), to the way in which Zuko was portrayed almost from the very beginning not as a simple, black-and-white 'villain', but as a complex and conflicted human being.

And yet "Avatar" was NOT simply a Miyazaki knock-off. It was its own show, with its own style and its own sense of humor. It was obviously a labor of love for everyone who worked on it-- almost even _more_ of a rarity in animated series nowadays.

I'm looking forward to the movies. I haven't been a huge fan of M. Night Shyamalan's post-"Sixth Sense" films, but I like him more as a director than as a writer, so I believe that he'll do well with this, a story that's already written for him. And M. Night can make almost any movie he wants to, so he wouldn't take on this project unless he was truly a fan, and wanted to do justice to it.

In the end, I think that whether the movie works well or not will come down to the casting. If they get that right, I think the live-action version will be unbelievable.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 12, 2008)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> In the end, I think that whether the movie works well or not will come down to the casting. If they get that right, I think the live-action version will be unbelievable.


 
Too bad, they already fucked it up.

Don't even get me started about the live action trilogy (first is being released July 2010 for those of you who don't know yet). I am not looking forward to this. The first glimpse of the cast was released two days ago, and so far it's frighteningly _white_, and the only actor with any martial arts experience at all is the actor portraying Aang (also white, and has never acted in anything before...ever; he just showed up to an open casting call in Texas). Chalk up another epic ethnic fail for Hollywood.

The cast list for Aang, Katara, Sokka and Zuko. <-- the faint of heart and true Avatards should brace themselves.


----------



## Monak (Dec 12, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Too bad, they already fucked it up.
> 
> Don't even get me started about the live action trilogy (first is being released July 2010 for those of you who don't know yet). I am not looking forward to this. The first glimpse of the cast was released two days ago, and so far it's frighteningly _white_, and the only actor with any martial arts experience at all is the actor portraying Aang (also white, and has never acted in anything before...ever; he just showed up to an open casting call in Texas). Chalk up another epic ethnic fail for Hollywood.
> 
> The cast list for Aang, Katara, Sokka and Zuko. <-- the faint of heart and true Avatards should brace themselves.



OMG! That is almost as bad as the people they cast for the DBZ live action movie.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 12, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Too bad, they already fucked it up.
> 
> Don't even get me started about the live action trilogy (first is being released July 2010 for those of you who don't know yet). I am not looking forward to this. The first glimpse of the cast was released two days ago, and so far it's frighteningly _white_, and the only actor with any martial arts experience at all is the actor portraying Aang (also white, and has never acted in anything before...ever; he just showed up to an open casting call in Texas). Chalk up another epic ethnic fail for Hollywood.
> 
> The cast list for Aang, Katara, Sokka and Zuko. <-- the faint of heart and true Avatards should brace themselves.


 
I would've loved to see the casting crew actually go to some foreign countries.

I mean, each Bending Nation's looks like some people on this planet:

Air Nation= Well, we could've went with white people, but Tibetians wouldn't have been a bad idea.
Fire Nation= Total Asian. Chinese, etc.
Earth Nation= Hispanic, maybe Central America Indigenous people. The people look slightly hispanic, but the casting crew could've also went with some Mongolians. Works either way.
Water Nation= Hands down, Inuit peoples.

If they are gonna use these people, however, then they better send each one (cept most likely the Aang guy) into a tanning booth, for a long time. They also better use pounds of make-up on each person.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 12, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Air Nation= Hippies
> Fire Nation= Nazis
> Earth Nation= Communists
> Water Nation= Native Indians


 Had to do it.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 12, 2008)

Nylak said:


> The cast list for Aang, Katara, Sokka and Zuko. <-- the faint of heart and true Avatards should brace themselves.


Too much honky there.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 12, 2008)

Nylak said:


> The cast list for Aang, Katara, Sokka and Zuko. <-- the faint of heart and true Avatards should brace themselves.


I laughed. Really, tha casting looks pathetic. It'll be like Twilight, sparkle benders.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 12, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> Too much honky there.


 
Agreed. They need to go back to the south (and we need to kill Jesse McCarthy). 

Just putting this out there, but white people really ruin everything for me.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm a pretty big fan of it, I especially love Aang's dopey humour.
"I already have a picture of Fire Lord Ozai! And here's one I made out of noodles!"

Oh, and I laughed so hard at Sokka's haikus...


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 13, 2008)

Of course the movie will suck! Just look at the title! They should have gone with "The Legend Of Aang".


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 13, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Avatar is probably one of the best shows I have ever seen in my entire life.
> 
> I respect the interesting idea, the drama, *the fact that the bending is based and drawn from real fighting styles, *and the story. Just all if it was blended together to make a show that is, probably, one of Nickelodeon's best shows.



i forgot about that, add that to my list of merit


----------



## Skullmiser (Dec 16, 2008)

I borrowed all of the episodes in exchange for letting a girl borrow seven star trek movies. I watched all of the episodes, Lea Has seen 2 movies so far.
I don't know if I like the show or not though.


----------

